# ppp0: Device not found

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Ho visto qualcun altro sui forum internazionali avere questo problema ma nessuna risposta. Da quando ho aggiornato a baselayout 2 non sono più riuscito ad utilizzare lo script net.ppp0 per la connessione della ADSL via pppoe, ottengo questo con un restart:

```
ocalhost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive
```

Ho provato a riconfigurare tutto il file net seguendo le indicazioni per la migrazione a baselayout 2 ma nulla. Adesso è così:

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

#link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"       # Most PPP links will use a serial port

link_ppp0="eth0"             # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="[itf.]vpi.vci"      # PPPoA requires the ATM VC's address

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"         # ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"   # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#          radattr, radrealms and winbind 

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"         # Required plugin for PPPoE

#plugins_ppp0="pppoa vc-encaps"      # Required plugin for PPPoA with an option

#plugins_ppp0="capi"         # Required plugin for ISDN

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='passwd'

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

#pppd_ppp0="

#   maxfail 0   # WARNING: It's not recommended you use this

#         # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#   updetach    # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#         # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#         # for the first time.

#         # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

#   debug    # Enables syslog debugging

#   noauth   # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#   defaultroute   # Make this PPP interface the default route

#   usepeerdns      # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#   demand      # Enable dial on demand

#   idle 30      # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#   10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113   # Phony IP addresses

#   ipcp-accept-remote   # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#   ipcp-accept-local   # Accept the peers idea of local address

#   holdoff 3    # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#   lcp-echo-interval 15   # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#   lcp-echo-failure 3   # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#            # echo-requests

#   

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

#   lock            # Lock serial port

#   115200         # Set the serial port baud rate

#   modem crtscts         # Enable hardware flow control

#   192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2   # Local and remote IP addresses

#"

pppd_ppp0="debug noauth defaultroute usepeerdns default-asyncmap

        ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local lcp-echo-interval 15 lcp-echo-failure 3 mru 1492 mtu 1492"

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0="12345689" # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

#chat_ppp0="

#ABORT BUSY

#ABORT ERROR

#ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

#ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

#ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

#ABORT 'Invalid Login'

#ABORT 'Login incorrect'

#TIMEOUT 5

#'' ATZ

#OK AT # Put your modem initialization string here

#OK 'ATDT\T'

#TIMEOUT 60

#CONNECT ''

#TIMEOUT 5

#~-- ''

#"

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to depend on the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

#rc_need_ppp0="net.nas0"

#WARNING: if MTU of the PPP interface is less than 1500 and you use this

#machine as a router, you should add the following rule to your firewall

#

#iptables -I FORWARD 1 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

Posto solo questa parte perché eth1 che ho impostato sopra funziona bene.

Riesco a collegarmi con il vecchio pppoe-start per fortuna, ma è scomodo e so che ormai è deprecated, quindi vorrei sistemare sto benedetto net.ppp0. Ho attivato il livello di debug ma non scrive nulla nel file messages. Avete mica qualche idea su cosa possa esserci che non va?

Grazie mille!

----------

## Luc484

C'è mica qualcuno che usa pppoe per la connessione ADSL tramite modular networking con baselayout2 che possa postare il suo /etc/conf.d/net? Ci sto diventando pazzo...

Grazie mille!

----------

## gutter

Domanda stupida, ma il modulo lo hai caricato correttamente?

----------

## Luc484

Con me nessuna domanda è stupida. Di che modulo parli? Della scheda di rete nel kernel? Ha sempre funzionato ed ha smesso proprio nel momento in cui ho fatto l'upgrade a baselayout 2, sarebbe strano.

EDIT: Allora, ho provato a caricare ppp_generic e ne2k-pci tramite modprobe e non ho alcun errore (ho una 8029). Poi ho provato nuovamente e mi da gli stessi errori. Purtroppo la cosa è molto fastidiosa dato che ddclient ad esempio non funziona. Probabilmente perché vede inattivo ppp, non so.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Con me nessuna domanda è stupida. Di che modulo parli? Della scheda di rete nel kernel? Ha sempre funzionato ed ha smesso proprio nel momento in cui ho fatto l'upgrade a baselayout 2, sarebbe strano.
> 
> EDIT: Allora, ho provato a caricare ppp_generic e ne2k-pci tramite modprobe e non ho alcun errore (ho una 8029). Poi ho provato nuovamente e mi da gli stessi errori. Purtroppo la cosa è molto fastidiosa dato che ddclient ad esempio non funziona. Probabilmente perché vede inattivo ppp, non so.

 

prova  a configurare il file /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='your-ISP-username-here'

password_ppp0='your-ISP-password-here'

pppd_ppp0=(

    "noauth"

    "defaultroute"

    "usepeerdns"

    "default-asyncmap"

    "ipcp-accept-remote"

    "ipcp-accept-local"

    "lcp-echo-interval 15"

    "lcp-echo-failure 3"

    "mru 1492"

    "mtu 1492"

    "debug"

)

```

----------

## Luc484

L'ho tradotto nella nuova sintassi e non cambia nulla, mi sa che non è proprio un problema di configurazione. Noto però da una settimana che lui, nonostante gli errori si collega e sembra funzionare correttamente. Cioè:

```
pppoe-stop

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

mi dà un collegamento che sembrerebbe funzionante. Prima non era così, infatti non riuscivo a fare nulla in pratica. Ora però sembrerebbe ok. Gli errori mi infastidiscono un poco ma insomma... amen. Che non sia proprio un problema di moduli... perché ho letto nella guida che cambia il modo in cui vengono caricati con l'aggiornamento.

Grazie mille!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> L'ho tradotto nella nuova sintassi e non cambia nulla, mi sa che non è proprio un problema di configurazione. Noto però da una settimana che lui, nonostante gli errori si collega e sembra funzionare correttamente. Cioè:
> 
> ```
> pppoe-stop
> 
> ...

 

ti riposto la configurazione che uso io è funziona, l'unica cosa che mi ero dimenticato nel post precedente una voce, la voce depend_ppp0

```

config_eth0=( null ) (Specificare la propria interfaccia ethernet)

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0" (Specificare la propria interfaccia ethernet)

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

  need net.eth0

}
```

----------

## Luc484

Nemmeno così ci sono differenze.

Ho provato a configurare /etc/conf.d/net in modo tale che mi utilizzi il vecchio rp-pppoe e mi becco questo come output:

```
cluca linux # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start
```

Curioso no? Allora ho caricato a mano di nuovo ne2k-pci e ppp_generic, ma non ci sono state differenze. Può essere che abbia sbagliato qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Nemmeno così ci sono differenze.
> 
> Ho provato a configurare /etc/conf.d/net in modo tale che mi utilizzi il vecchio rp-pppoe e mi becco questo come output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

domanda ma hai compilato nel kernel le relative voci :

```

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

```

se non lo hai fatto , ecco qui il tuo problema...... 

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

mmh... io sono sempre più confuso... CONFIG_PPP_MPPE mi pare che sia un algoritmo di compressione, che si dice non essere utilizzato: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE#Kernel_Configuration. L'altro invece è PPPOE in kernel mode, ma anche quello mi pare che non sia utilizzato: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7. Provo a metterli comunque...

EDIT: Questo è l'output di lsmod:

```
cluca linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bsd_comp                4864  0 

ppp_synctty             6016  0 

ppp_async               7296  0 

xt_tcpudp               2816  0 

iptable_filter          2560  1 

ipt_MASQUERADE          2432  9 

iptable_nat             5128  1 

nf_nat                 13200  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4      10632  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_conntrack           41364  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4

ip_tables               8848  2 iptable_filter,iptable_nat

x_tables               10756  4 xt_tcpudp,ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_tables

pppoe                   8256  2 

pppox                   2700  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            15508  9 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async,pppoe,pppox

slhc                    5248  1 ppp_generic

snd_pcm_oss            32544  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12032  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            23936  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5376  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                36816  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            19864  1 

gameport                9096  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_codec         85408  1 snd_via82xx

ac97_bus                1536  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                54152  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15492  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5632  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16288  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5772  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

i2c_viapro              6676  0 

i2c_core               16528  1 i2c_viapro

8139too                18176  0 

ne2k_pci                7904  0 

8390                    7168  1 ne2k_pci
```

Mi pare che ci sia tutto. Manca qualcosa?

----------

## crisandbea

sembrerebbe esserci tutto, guarda io per far funzionare pppoe come plugin di pppd, ho inserito il modulo del kernel pppoe come ti ho detto ed uso questo file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/net   

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.5 brd 192.168.1.255" )  -->ip fisso per eth0 perchè uso alice.

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='aliceadsl'

password_ppp0='aliceadsl'

pppd_ppp0=(

"noauth"

"defaultroute"

"usepeerdns"

"holdoff 3"

"child-timeout 60"

"lcp-echo-interval 15"

"lcp-echo-failure 3"

noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

 need net.eth0

}

```

e funziona senza problemi.

dando semplicemente  /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Niente da fare. Ma vedo però che tu usi baselayout 1, forse c'è qualche differenza, non so... Però vedo che non sono l'unico ad avere questo problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare. Ma vedo però che tu usi baselayout 1, forse c'è qualche differenza, non so... Però vedo che non sono l'unico ad avere questo problema.

 

da dove lo vedi ???? uso baselayout 2 con openrc 0.23. 

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Mi par che la sintassi non sia quella corretta... Questa è strana eh... Io ho letto qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml .

La sintassi nel file di configurazione è cambiata:

 *Quote:*   

> Also, /etc/conf.d/net no longer uses bash-style arrays for configuration. Please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example for configuration instructions.

 

Strano che ti funzioni... Forse ho capito male qualcosa allora...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Mi par che la sintassi non sia quella corretta... Questa è strana eh... Io ho letto qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml .
> 
> La sintassi nel file di configurazione è cambiata:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Also, /etc/conf.d/net no longer uses bash-style arrays for configuration. Please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example for configuration instructions. 
> ...

 

io non trovo cosa sia cambiato a livello di sintassi in quel file,   se non che non vengono usare le parentesi??? è un dettaglio che non modifica nulla.

prova magari a leggere quella italiana.

nb:posta l'output di 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Direi di si, solo le parentesi. Difatti prendendo il file da quello di esempio si vede che non ci sono più le parentesi. Comunque questo è l'output:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Direi di si, solo le parentesi. Difatti prendendo il file da quello di esempio si vede che non ci sono più le parentesi. Comunque questo è l'output:
> 
> ```
> cluca luca # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
> 
> ...

 

è con questo output  hai provato a navigare?????    se dai ifconfig che ti dice??? usi alice adsl ???

ti ricordo di inserire anche questa

```
config_eth0= "192.168.1.5 brd 192.168.1.255"  
```

 riga ed adattarla alla tua adsl,    

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Si, uso Alice. Si, adesso funziona la navigazione, il problema è che risultando inattivo, spesso molti servizi non possono partire perché richiedono che net.ppp0 sia attivo. Altre volte invece funzionano lo stesso. Per di più mi pare che nel caso di disconnessione temporanea di Alice, cosa che succede neanche di rado essendo le linee di Telecom molto affidabili, spesso non si riconnette automaticamente come prima, ma mi tocca fare un restart. Il fatto è che non essendo quasi mai in locale, m via ssh, non lo posso fare  :Smile: . Se poi anche riparte in automatico, essendo inattivo, spesso non funziona ddclient ad esempio, il che mi rende impossibile ricollegarmici tramite ssh non conoscendone il nuovo IP né avendo il nome con l'IP aggiornato. Questo da quando sono passato a baselayout 2, prima sempre perfetto. Il fatto è che non succede neanche sempre mi pare... talvolta stranamente funziona... Qualche giorno fa se non usavo rp-pppoe non riuscivo nemmeno a navigare correttamente, le pagine si caricavano a metà, e non ero un problema di mtu, essendo corretta. Non so, tutto molto strano. Gli unici errori che vedo sono quelli che ho postato però. Nessuna idea?

EDIT: Dimenticavo:

```
cluca luca # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:33:53:dc:88  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52841289 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54896255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:130991 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1478634667 (1.3 GiB)  TX bytes:1579888861 (1.4 GiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xd400 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ed:65:88:68  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10841810 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13055475 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2709917813 (2.5 GiB)  TX bytes:3982704532 (3.7 GiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:267424 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:267424 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400216642 (381.6 MiB)  TX bytes:400216642 (381.6 MiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:87.14.175.42  P-t-P:151.99.13.67  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:14235 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:2369879 (2.2 MiB)  TX bytes:22166244 (21.1 MiB)
```

----------

## Luc484

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ti ricordo di inserire anche questa
> 
> ```
> config_eth0= "192.168.1.5 brd 192.168.1.255"  
> ```
> ...

 

Questa non l'ho capita... non è una impostazione di un IP statico? Il mio non è statico.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ti ricordo di inserire anche questa
> 
> ```
> config_eth0= "192.168.1.5 brd 192.168.1.255"  
> ```
> ...

 

il mio è statico perchè il router di alice il wgate, se non gli dò un ip statico non funziona,  nel tuo caso al posto dell'ip devi mettere dhcp.

nb:occhio agli spazi tra =  è le " , con openrc 0.24, lo spazio non deve esserci, e mi raccomando aggiorna i file di configurazione con dispatch-conf.

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Qui qualcosa non mi torna... DHCP? Ma io non ho un server DHCP nel modem ADSL, o almeno non che sappia. Infatti in questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE#Basic_Setup non vedo DHCP. Comunque vedo che anche con dhcp non cambia nulla, ho gli stessi errori di prima. Tutti i file di configurazione sono già aggiornati. net.eth0 dovrei averlo oppure no (eth0 è la scheda collegata al modem)?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Qui qualcosa non mi torna... DHCP? Ma io non ho un server DHCP nel modem ADSL, o almeno non che sappia. Infatti in questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE#Basic_Setup non vedo DHCP. Comunque vedo che anche con dhcp non cambia nulla, ho gli stessi errori di prima. Tutti i file di configurazione sono già aggiornati. net.eth0 dovrei averlo oppure no (eth0 è la scheda collegata al modem)?

 

non hai bisogno di un server dhcp, ma il modem-router lo fa di suo, comunque non è quello il problema,  se tu usi alice adsl, come credo di aver capito devi fare esattamente quello che ti ho detto,  ti ridò il file /etc/conf.d/net cosi come l'ho sistemato io per usarlo con alice adsl, e con openrc e baselayout2,

eccolo:

```

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0='aliceadsl'

password_ppp0='aliceadsl'

pppd_ppp0="

noauth

defaultroute

usepeerdns

holdoff 3

child-timeout 60

lcp-echo-interval 15

lcp-echo-failure 3

noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp"

depend_ppp0() {

 need net.eth0

}

```

ovviamente devi avere  sia net.eth0 sia net.ppp0,  per farla partire puoi dare 

```
 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

ciao

----------

## Luc484

Niente da fare, non cambia di una virgola:

```
cluca init.d # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive
```

Il problema non sta nel file di configurazione evidentemente. Il problema non è solo mio leggo in giro, quindi magari è proprio un bug. Su bugs.gentoo.org però non ho trovato nulla.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare, non cambia di una virgola:
> 
> ```
> cluca init.d # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
> 
> ...

 

a parte il "error fetching",  che errori ti dà nessuno??? posta l'output di 

```
ifconfig  -a 
```

ciao

----------

## Luc484

No, mi pare nessuno. Solo quel warning che mi crea problemi, non ho visto altri errori.

```
cluca init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:33:53:dc:88

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:72696405 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:74948113 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:185011 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3026753343 (2.8 GiB)  TX bytes:1572914501 (1.4 GiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xd400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ed:65:88:68

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14383844 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18501098 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3392264133 (3.1 GiB)  TX bytes:2192107667 (2.0 GiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:310190 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:310190 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:404302532 (385.5 MiB)  TX bytes:404302532 (385.5 MiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:87.5.183.192  P-t-P:151.99.13.67  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:47532 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:47105 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:27497724 (26.2 MiB)  TX bytes:25936060 (24.7 MiB)
```

----------

## crisandbea

a quanto pare l'indirizzo ip te lo dà, ma se provi a  navigare navighi???  hai provato ???? quel warning non crea nessun problema,

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Si, sembrerebbe tutto a posto e da qualche settimana navigo pure correttamente. Però come dicevo ad esempio ddclient non funziona correttamente. Richiede che net.ppp0 sia attivo, il che significa che non ottengo un nome per la macchina e non la posso usare in remoto. L'IP sfortunatamente cambia essendo che la cara amica Alice ha disconnessioni frequenti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, sembrerebbe tutto a posto e da qualche settimana navigo pure correttamente. Però come dicevo ad esempio ddclient non funziona correttamente. Richiede che net.ppp0 sia attivo, il che significa che non ottengo un nome per la macchina e non la posso usare in remoto. L'IP sfortunatamente cambia essendo che la cara amica Alice ha disconnessioni frequenti.

 

ok , quindi il problema se come possiamo definirlo è quel warning???

prova ad impostare il file /etc/conf.d/net cosi:

```

        config_eth0=( "adsl" )

        adsl_user_eth0="<username>"

```

```

poi metti in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets :

        "<username>"    *       "<password>"

```

ovviamente dopo devi avviare la rete con 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Si, ho già provato questa configurazione, riposto comunque l'output:

```
cluca log # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, ho già provato questa configurazione, riposto comunque l'output:
> 
> ```
> cluca log # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
> 
> ...

 

questo output mi sembra leggermente diverso da quello che hai postato  precedentemente,    e come puoi vedere sembra che hai sballato qualche cosa nel kernel, però onestamente faccio fatica a capire che cosa hai fatto, anche perchè ora dici di aver fatto una cosa, ma poi l'errore che dai smentisce quello che dici, quindi mi perdo..... 

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Certo che è diverso, mi hai chiesto di cambiare il file di configurazione... Ma avevo già riportato questa situazione in questo messaggio che è parte di questo stesso thread (prima pagina):

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Nemmeno così ci sono differenze.
> 
> Ho provato a configurare /etc/conf.d/net in modo tale che mi utilizzi il vecchio rp-pppoe e mi becco questo come output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Come vedi l'output è lo stesso dell'ultimo mio messaggio, ed è in effetti diverso da quello che ottengo se imposto /etc/conf.d/net in modo che non utilizzi rp-pppoe. Come vedi anche io mi sono accorto di qualcosa di strano nel kernel, ma parrebbe essere tutto ok, anche perché in effetti manualmente con pppoe-start si connette senza errori. In pratica a seconda di cosa imposto ho un errore o l'altro.

EDIT: Visto che sostanzialmente il problema sembra essere più di ddclient ho postato un thread specifico su quello. Comunque sembra che con pppoe-start ddclient becchi l'indirizzo giusto, mentre con net.ppp0 non prenda quello giusto, ma uno di origine ignota. Non riesco sinceramente a capire a cosa sia dovuto, se proprio a net.ppp0 o più a ddclient. La volta che lo capisco dò veramente una festa, visto che la cosa mi sta creando una valanga di problemi.

----------

## Luc484

Dopo tutto questo tempo a me continua a succedere roba così:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

cluca luca # /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart

 * WARNING: dhcpd is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started
```

proprio nessuno sta avendo lo stesso problema?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Dopo tutto questo tempo a me continua a succedere roba così:
> 
> ```
> cluca luca # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
> 
> ...

 

quale è il problema non riesco a  coglierlo???? il WARNING???? se è questo non direi che è un problema... ma ti dice che l'interfaccia è caricata ma non attiva nel senso che al momento non stà scambiando pacchetti.

ciao

----------

## Luc484

Dall'ultimo aggiornamento forse forse ha cominciato a funzionare, infatti non ottengo più l'errore secco sull'interfaccia, però come vedi rimane quello, che non è carino. Se attiva net.ppp0 esso rimane inattivo.

Come si vede qualsiasi servizio io faccia partire, mi dice che net.ppp0 non è partito, e quindi lo stato rimane su stopped, il che implica che il servizio non funzionerà. Quello è dhcp, utile se mi voglio collegare alla rete locale, ma lo stesso vale per altri 100 servizi, tipo cvs, che se non parte non posso scaricare da remoto i sorgenti e mi becco parole da tutti quelli che si basano su di esso. Ancora più grave non parte ddclient, che mi serve per cambiare l'IP collegato al nome globale, insomma, tutto. Capito il problema? Sostanzialmente non funziona proprio nulla, per quanto sia solo un warning. Non ho l'impostazione dell'IP globale, non ho ssh, non ho ftp, non ho http, niente insomma...  :Smile: 

Per fortuna se uso rp-pppoe funziona tutto, però appunto è scritto dovunque che è deprecated e nessuno sa se verrà tolto domani. Il warning può anche restare, visto che il pc è acceso 24/24, però avrei bisogno che i servizi partissero. Non so se in qualche modo si possa aggirare l'ostacolo, il fatto è che mi incuriosisce che pochi altri abbiano questo problema e nessuno sappia quale sia il problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Dall'ultimo aggiornamento forse forse ha cominciato a funzionare, infatti non ottengo più l'errore secco sull'interfaccia, però come vedi rimane quello, che non è carino. Se attiva net.ppp0 esso rimane inattivo.
> 
> Come si vede qualsiasi servizio io faccia partire, mi dice che net.ppp0 non è partito, e quindi lo stato rimane su stopped, il che implica che il servizio non funzionerà. Quello è dhcp, utile se mi voglio collegare alla rete locale, ma lo stesso vale per altri 100 servizi, tipo cvs, che se non parte non posso scaricare da remoto i sorgenti e mi becco parole da tutti quelli che si basano su di esso. Ancora più grave non parte ddclient, che mi serve per cambiare l'IP collegato al nome globale, insomma, tutto. Capito il problema? Sostanzialmente non funziona proprio nulla, per quanto sia solo un warning. Non ho l'impostazione dell'IP globale, non ho ssh, non ho ftp, non ho http, niente insomma... 
> 
> Per fortuna se uso rp-pppoe funziona tutto, però appunto è scritto dovunque che è deprecated e nessuno sa se verrà tolto domani. Il warning può anche restare, visto che il pc è acceso 24/24, però avrei bisogno che i servizi partissero. Non so se in qualche modo si possa aggirare l'ostacolo, il fatto è che mi incuriosisce che pochi altri abbiano questo problema e nessuno sappia quale sia il problema.

 

non saprei che dirti se non che a me la configurazione del net con il nuovo baselayout-2 funziona bene, a parte il warning che dice che net.ppp0 è inactive.

la mia attuale configurazione ti è stata già postata, altro non saprei dirti se non di verificare attentamente i vari passi di configurazione.

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Curioso... forse ho trovato il problema... RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING. A quanto ho capito dovrebbe essere in /etc/rc.conf, però da me non c'è. Impostandolo a no sembrerebbe ad una prova che i servizi partano finalmente. Però devo provare meglio.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Curioso... forse ho trovato il problema... RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING. A quanto ho capito dovrebbe essere in /etc/rc.conf, però da me non c'è. Impostandolo a no sembrerebbe ad una prova che i servizi partano finalmente. Però devo provare meglio.

 

prova invece a vedere se c'è questa   rc_depend_strict="YES"  , l'ho settata io a yes, quando ho fatto il passaggio da rp-ppoe, al nuovo modulo ppp.

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Si questa c'era ed è impostata a yes.

----------

## hujuice

Un po' di mesi dopo la vostra lunga discussione, aggiungo un contributo che renderà definitivamente caotico l'argomento.

Uso ppp per una connessione via modem HSDPA (cellulare) e uso balselayout 1.x.

Da mesi (da quando avete iniziato la discussione? aggiorno il world regolrmente) ho lo stesso messaggio di errore.

```

 lap ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Loading networking modules for ppp0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       Running pppd ...

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 *       ppp0 received address

```

Il fatto divertente, però, è che ovviamente ppp dopo un po' ci riprova e... al secondo tentativo si connette   :Shocked: 

(È per questo che - pigramente - non mi sono mai sbattuto fino ad oggi.)

Cosa succede? succede questo:

```

 lap ~ # diff lsmod.prima lsmod.dopo

6c6

< ppp_async               9536  0

---

> ppp_async               9536  1

8c8

< ppp_generic            23456  3 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

---

> ppp_generic            23456  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

26,27c26,27

< option                 13632  0

< usbserial              32176  1 option

---

> option                 13632  1

> usbserial              32176  3 option

```

Confesso di non aver mai capito cosa sia quel numerino (l'unico che cambia) e cosa accade ai miei moduli dopo il primo fallimento. Se guardo /proc/modules non scopro nulla di più.

Sembra che io sia l'unico al mondo avere questo impiccio (avrò fatto dei particolarissimi pasticci?), ma c'è una parentela forte col problema discusso qui.

À vous,

HUjuice

----------

